# Clinch in Modern Arnis?



## Andrew Green (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok, when stick fighting one of my prefered tactics is too force a clinch, control there weapon arm and strick from in the clinch.

I am curious if any clinching with sticks gets done in Modern Arnis?  If so can anyone give me some examples of tactics used to force it, as well as examples of common tactics used while in there?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Andrew,

I use the clinch quite regularly and then Butt with the punyo
from that position. I never try to force my way into the 
position but invariably just find myself there when the distance
closes. From that position I have a large group of takedowns
that I employ to off balance and control the other person.
Like you I Wrap Around their weapon bearing arm and leave 
my stick bearing arm free to strike. Good post!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 30, 2005)

Is it a part of the "official" curriculum?  Do you train it specifically?  or is it just something that happens when it happens?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 30, 2005)

As you block the incoming strike, you grab or manage their stick down and in towards you.

You can thrust on hi - line, this allows for a few things:

They do not block and you either hit them or you pass by them and you can use the stick for a choke. 

You can trap is other arm and pin him in a hub for a takedown.

If his hand is not pinned you can crush a rib and still go for the take down. 

Always and I mean always when executing the clash or going for the clinch, do not drop your head down as you come in. 

I have seen this from some really good grapplers, who come in for a clinch or take down, and their head in particual the back of their head is open.

So, as the clash is coming in, you remove your weapon from their management or do not allow them to touch it. You step back and create a little bit more room and then you hit them in the head. If they are dropping for a knee takedown, then the back of their head is open.

*NOTE: This is not legal in any competition, and most likely will hurt them seriously if nto permanently. * Caveat: Some do where helmets, and then you can hit them, but it bounces off and they get their takedown. So if the competition is for tapout then you most likely will not be in the best position. If it based upon points scored continuously for shots, then it depends upon points for head shot versus takedowns. And if it is point stop and score, then you might be good, if they count the back of the head even when protected a legal shot. 

Hence my  comment to execute this while in an upright position and then work your chokes and take downs from their. 

It is not part of the testing requirements. other than "Show me your locks and takedowns, etcetera." So, some may put more of a concentration on it then others.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 30, 2005)

Andrew, 

It is definately part of my curriculum and I teach
several ways to get there.  I just never try to
force it and invariably I find myself there and in
control and able to manipulate, off balance and
execute strikes or takedowns from there.  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 30, 2005)

Most of MA deals with the media range and some corto. Alot of the traps of MA, as taught in recent history, start at this range as well.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 4, 2006)

So how do you guys train this range?  Does it resemble greo-roman style clinch work?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 4, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> So how do you guys train this range? Does it resemble greo-roman style clinch work?


 
Hi Andrew,

Do you mean stick grappling?

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 4, 2006)

yes, specifically clinch work.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> So how do you guys train this range? Does it resemble greo-roman style clinch work?


 
Well, we are usually concerned that the opponent could have/draw a knife, so it's not quite the same!


----------



## ryangruhn (Jan 4, 2006)

I prefer to come in off of a roof block, snake to plum:

http://www.realcontactfighting.com/videos/mdopen2005/Fight.mpeg

Gruhn


----------



## Tony Torre (Oct 2, 2006)

Andrew,

Clinching is a integral part of this style.  I myself use stuff similar to what Ryan described as well as what you described.  The knife should be factored in though.  I believe this is why we see a lot of spinning throws.  What a Silat guy may recogninze as a putar kepala or a wrestler may call a pancake.  Clinching is also very viable in our empty hand skills.  Similar to greco is a sense but probably more similar to Muay Thai.  Heres one I use a lot when sparring.  If my opponent has good defense and keeps his hands up.  I may provoke that by jabbing and entering with the trapping entry used in siniwalli boxing (looks like JKD's pak da with the forearm).  Because of the crowding pressure he may look to shoot under.  I can now counter by snaking his arm closest to my lead leg into a single lock( wrestlers under hook) from here I can knee, go into more grappling or spinning throw and get out of dodge.

Tony Torre
Miami Arnis Group
www.miamiarnisgroup.com


----------

